# Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...



## brennmeister0815 (11. Mai 2011)

*Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Zur Beschallung meiner PC(Zocker-)Ecke lasse ich mich von einem Teufel Motiv 5 Brüllwürfel-Set beschallen, was für sich eine feine Sache ist. Nun möchte ich für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble & Co. mir ein -ordentliches- Mikrofon zulegen, der Kauf eines Headsets scheidet aus. Wichtig ist mir, dass das Mirkrofon Umgebungsgeräusche gut ausfiltert, ich bestmöglichst verständlich bin. Nach ersten Recherchen fand ich folgende Modelle:
- Sony ECM-DS 70 P Stereo-Mikrofon silber-metallic Sony ECM-DS 70 P Stereo-Mikrofon silber-metallic: Sony: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
- Hama Notebook Mini-Mikrofon Hama Notebook Mini-Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Meine Frage ist nach alternativen Vorschlägen, gerne auch etwas "außergwöhnliche". Ich bin gespannt und freue mich auf euere Antworten!
Thx


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

da du keinen preis genannt hast aber nen sony für 55€ aufgelistet hast. hier, das beste micro seiner preisklasse und so 
Samson Go Mic, USB | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

absolut klarer sound für ts, skype ich kann mich ohne probleme im gesammten wohnzimmer bewegen und werde einwandfrei verstanden, auch beilaufendem tv
nutzen wir zur aufzeichnung pen&paper rpg runde mit 6 leuten um nen großen esstisch rum, kein anders mikro hat es bis dahin geschafft ohne weitere verstärkung auch die beiden mädels verständlich mit aufzunehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

Ein einfaches Micro reicht, wie zb das Hama_Tischmicro oder das von Speedlink oder Logitech .


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

Hey, danke für die schnellen Antworten  Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, sollte das Mikrofon nicht "zu" einfach sein, das Samson sieht ja witzig aus, wie'n alter Trockenrasierer  Schade, dass es diesen nicht in schwarzer Ausführung gibt. Behalte ich aber erstmal im Blickfeld. Über das Logitech-Mikro habe ich wenig gutes gelesen, scheidet wohl aus.
Gibt es Erkenntnisse zu dem von mir angeführten Mikro von Sony? Was mir daran gefällt ist, dass es sich dezent am Platz unterbringen lässt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

die hinterseite ist schwarz, damit man aufgrund der beschaffenheit des micros weiß wo vorne und wo hinten ist, das ganze steht bei mir sehr dezent unter dem monitor, ka was du meinst größentechnisch ist es nichtmal ne halbe zigarettenpackung, kann gerne nen photo machen, auf den bilden von z.b. amazon wirkt es irgendwie nur so groß ...
 btw, das micro kommt komplett rauschfrei daher auch bei maximaler verstärkung etc.... 
ein richtiges klinkenmicrofon werde ich pers. mir nie wieder kaufen, bevor ich nochmal mit sonnem rotz raiden oder länger skypen würde verzichte ich lieber drauf, hatte längere zeit des logitech desktop und irgendson noname desktop micro bevor ich mich für des samson entschieden hatte 

edit:
uh und nen aktives klinkenmikrofon das sich seine versorgungsspannung per usb geholt hat hatte ich auch nen paar tage ... taugte auch nix, eher noch weniger als des logitech desktop teil, lag aber bei 120€ ....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ...kann gerne nen photo machen, auf den bilden von z.b. amazon wirkt es irgendwie nur so groß ...


 Ja bitte, poste ein Foto! Du hast recht, auf dem Produktfoto bei Amazon sieht das gute Stück recht _groß_ aus. Ich bin gespannt!
*Edit*
Aha! Das Teil gibt's auch in schwarz: http://www.musikhaus-korn.de/de/Samson-Go-Mic-Clip-On-USB-Mic-black.html
_-cool-
_Was meinst, wie hoch ist der Schraubeaufwand, dass hintere schwarze Drahtgitter mit dem Vorderen auszutauschen?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab einfach mal 3 bilder gemacht, 1 neben nem 486dx2, ner 1€ münze und nem feuerzeug, eins beim monitor (acer gd245hq) und von der seite wegen der schrauben, auf der anderen seite sitzt so eine nochmal, ich habe aber keine ahnung wie es unter den schrauben aussieht und ob man die kappe problemlos um 180° drehen kann


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

 Danke für die Bilder  Ooooch, ist das Teil _niiieeedlich_...!  *räusper*
Im Ernst: Kompakte bauweise, schlichtes "Retro"-Design, nach Deinen Erfahrungen steckt top Technik drin. Da bleibt nur _ein_ Fazit:
 *Kaufen* 
Wenn's gute Stück bei mir eingetroffen ist, schaue ich erst mal, ob und ggf. wie sich die "Kappe" austauschen lässt. Erst gucken, dann zum Schraubendreher greifen  Nochmals herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

Hi-Ho,
jup Mic ist da, habe es "umgebaut" und ausprobiert. Fazit: Super Teil, super Soundqualität, super kompakt, super _Kaufempfehlung_ -> http://www.musikhaus-korn.de/de/Samson-Go-Mic-Clip-On-USB-Mic-black.html
Da ich gerne die schwarze Oberseite vorne haben wollte, habe ich einfach die paar Schrauben gelöst und die ganze Oberseite umgedreht. Wegen der Einstellung des seitlichen Schiebeschalters bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig. Momentane Einstellung: Oben bei einem Sprechabstand von zirka 50-60 cm. Die Mittlere ist zu gedämpft, die untere zu laut bzw. basslastig. *@cann0nf0dder:* Welche Einstellung nutzt Du? Danke nochmals für Deinen Tipp 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

ich benutze die nierencharakteristik, ich glaube die oberste schalterstellung da es bei meiner positionswahl die besten ergebnisse bringt, so wie es da von der rahmenkonstruktion richtung fahrer zeigt sollte das auch bei dir die wahrscheinlich beste einstellung sein und so 
schön das der umbau so einfach war


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

Nun, _sooo_ einfach war der Umbau nun auch nicht, man braucht schon ein ruhiges Händchen und geeignetes Werkzeug. Ist ja alles recht filigran an dem Teil  Ja, genau, das war's, Nierencharakteristik in der obersten Schalterstellung. Die Bedienungsanleitung war gerade nicht zur Hand... Von der Sache her, wird es bei dieser Einstellung bleiben 
"Rahmenkonstruktion" ist sachlich und faktisch vollkommen richtig. Ganz genau genommen handelt es sich um ein Fanatec RennSportCockpit- Simracer's Traum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Samson Go Mic ist das optimale Zubehör für Skype, Teamspeak und Co. Im positiven Sinne bin ich immer noch über die -für die Größe des Mic's- ausgezeichnete Aufnahmequalität überrascht


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, sooo einfach war der Umbau nun auch nicht, man braucht schon ein ruhiges Händchen und geeignetes Werkzeug. Ist ja alles recht filigran an dem Teil  Ja, genau, das war's, Nierencharakteristik in der obersten Schalterstellung. Die Bedienungsanleitung war gerade nicht zur Hand... Von der Sache her, wird es bei dieser Einstellung bleiben
> "Rahmenkonstruktion" ist sachlich und faktisch vollkommen richtig. Ganz genau genommen handelt es sich um ein Fanatec RennSportCockpit- Simracer's Traum  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=418907"/> Das Samson Go Mic ist das optimale Zubehör für Skype, Teamspeak und Co. Im positiven Sinne bin ich immer noch über die -für die Größe des Mic's- ausgezeichnete Aufnahmequalität überrascht



Mein 200€ headset ist kaputt gegangen und würde mir nun auch eins kaufen müssen. Kannste mir mal erklären wie ich das Ding festmachen soll ? Auf den Tisch neben die Tastatur legen oder was? Und dann nimmt es noch auf ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

Wie man auf den Produktbildern Samson Go Mic - Clip On USB Mic/ black Musikhaus erkennt, wird -im Normalfall- das Mikrofon an den Monitor geklemmt. Da es aber in meinem Fall nicht notwendig war, habe ich eben das Mikrofon von der Halterung mit einem Cutter-Messer sauber getrennt und mit einem tesa Powerstrip tesa Powerstrips® Large - tesa Powerstrips® - tesa SE angeklebt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

ansonsten post 7, da habe ich die position beim monitorstandfuß abgelichtet, mit dem regulären metallfuß hat es genug halt um auch einfach so aufm schreibtisch rumzustehen, neben die tastatur oder in die nähe deines mundes muss es nicht, die aufnahme qualität ist so gut das du dich nicht verrenken musst


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ansonsten post 7, da habe ich die position beim monitorstandfuß abgelichtet, mit dem regulären metallfuß hat es genug halt um auch einfach so aufm schreibtisch rumzustehen, neben die tastatur oder in die nähe deines mundes muss es nicht, die aufnahme qualität ist so gut das du dich nicht verrenken musst


 Ok vielleicht kaufe ich mir es dann auch. Danke !


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

@cann0nf0dder: Sorry, hatte ich vergessen! Deine Bilder sind natürlich das beste Beispiel  wenn man sein neues Mic _nicht_ zersägen möchte...


----------



## acores (20. November 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

hallo
 kennt von euch jemand das  samson meteor usb mikrofon und kann mir eine kleine bewertung dazu geben


----------



## JackA (21. November 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yq6JHSkKdGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## acores (21. November 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



danke für den link


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. November 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Mikrofon (kein Headset!) für Skype, Teamspeak, Mumble...*

Ich nutze ein T-Bone  . Macht sich gut ... kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

